# Cheap Viv Exotic Vivariums Wirral



## Aquarep (Apr 2, 2010)

Got Some Mega deals on Vivariums 24" , 36" , 48" Etc All colours in stock , Got a crackin deal from VIV EXOTIC before the Hagen Buyout !!
Visit Aquatic-and-reptile-centre.co.uk to view prices etc. strictly first come first served basis.
When There gone there gone !!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Very good prices, even cheaper than homes4reptiles :2thumb:. Shame i've no room for any more vivs :whistling2:.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

without putting a downer on things, now they're just the same price as everywhere else.

PS. Hagen own VivExotic, so can't buy them out. 

http://www.vivexotic.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I think this might also be a stumbling block:-

To purchase at this special price you must order online, cash payment only,*payment must be made at shop*.

So I can't pay online???


----------

